# NYC Shows..Broadway?  Other family attractions?



## SkiFanE (Mar 27, 2012)

Going to the Big Apple with the hubby and kids for 4 days in a few weeks.  We want to catch a show, last time we saw Lion King.  Hoping we can all see the same one, but with 3 kids between 16 and 6yo it's a wide spread...oldest are 2 girls 16 &11, so could split up if needed.  Any advice welcome.

Also..other kid friendly stuff.  Figure the Intreped air/navy museum for little guy, teen just wants to shop (what else would you do in NYC  :roll:  ) and 2 youngest want to go to Musuem of Nat'l History, even though last time they were bored silly.  But they did ask if they can see it "Come alive" so I think they've seen Night at Museum a few too many times lol.  My choice is Tenement museum.  We're staying on 49th, kids loved Times Sq last time.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go beginning of May, the speedboat ride is a blast: http://www.viator.com/tours/New-Yor...Speedboat-Ride/d687-2800BSR?pref=02&aid=g3483

Circleline cruises around Manhattan or to Statue of Liberty are always fun.http://www.circleline42.com/new-york-cruises/cruise-schedules.aspx


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2012)

My kids are a bit younger (4 & 6), but they've had a lot of fun just exploring midtown with me. We've done a bakery tour (MacaRon Cafe, Momofuku Milk Bar, Crumbs Bake Shop, Magnolia Bakery etc.). Lily O'Brien's Chocolate Cafe and Serendipity 3 were also big hits. I've taken them to FAO Schwarz (right near the bottom of Central Park) and Toys R Us in Times Square (they loved the ferris wheel inside). Carmine's is a great place to eat near Time's Square; they serve family style and the food is fantastic. What else? My kids wanted to go to the top of the Rock, but it's a bit pricey. I've been to the top of the Empire State Building, but it was a really long wait. Not sure my 6-year-old would stand around for that. 

They loved running around in Central Park; I keep meaning to take them to the Central Park Zoo, but we haven't gotten there yet. (Though we have been to the Bronx Zoo several times, but that's not really near where you'll be.) 

If you're willing to go downtown more, there's always the Brooklyn Bridge, which you can walk on. Chinatown and Little Italy aren't far from there. South Street Seaport. Battery Park.


----------



## marcski (Mar 27, 2012)

Spend at least a sunny afternoon getting into some nooks and cranny's in Central Park. Walk around the reservoir.  It is beautiful and the trees should be in bloom. As an ex-Manhattanite for over a decade, Central Park is a treasure and dream.  Plus the view of the tall buildings with trees in the foreground make for some interesting photographs.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out the High Line, which has been a huge success: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Line_(New_York_City)
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/25/new-high-line-designs-are-unveiled/







I believe the 911 museum is now open on the former WTC site:  http://www.911memorial.org/

Family shows include _Wicked_ and _Mary Poppins_, among others. I've seen _Wicked_- it's terrific. Cirque de Soleil usually has several shows going too.

You might also check out the _CSI- The Experience_ at Discovery Times Square. It's been extended due to popular demand: http://www.discoverytsx.com/exhibitions/csi


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome advice, thanks everyone!  Thanks for bakery ideas Severine, that might be cool.  Hoping to avoid toy stores though lol (you haven't seen my house   ), but the American Girl doll store is a given, even though my kid hasn't touched hers in a year, she wants to go {{ ugh}}.  

Any other ideas still welcome, crossing fingers it'll be decent weather.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2012)

Natural History Museum on west side of Central Park is awesome for families and cost to get in is donation,  they suggested 20 dollars but you can donate what ever amount you want, and great burgers to be had at Nicks pizza on 68st.  and Columbus Ave but ititialian food their not so good.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Awesome advice, thanks everyone!  Thanks for bakery ideas Severine, that might be cool.  Hoping to avoid toy stores though lol (you haven't seen my house   ), but the American Girl doll store is a given, even though my kid hasn't touched hers in a year, she wants to go {{ ugh}}.
> 
> Any other ideas still welcome, crossing fingers it'll be decent weather.




go to the nintendo store.  waaaay better then the American Girl doll store.

Not sure how long its running but Mary Poppins is apparently awesome.  kids saw it a few weeks ago.  I didnt make the trip but based on their reaction i should've gone.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 28, 2012)

2knees said:


> go to the nintendo store.  waaaay better then the American Girl doll store.
> 
> Not sure how long its running but Mary Poppins is apparently awesome.  kids saw it a few weeks ago.  I didnt make the trip but based on their reaction i should've gone.



Nintendo store - great idea.  Would a 16yo teen like Mary Poppins?  I'll look into Wicked, I know people have raved about it - just want to figure out how kid friendly it is.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 28, 2012)

9/11 memorial but you would have to see what the wait for tix is.  If you can't get in, at least walk around the site, pretty impressive seeing the new 1 WTC going up.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saw War Horse....it didn't disappoint.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 25, 2012)

How did it go?

Did you buy your tickets for the show on the day of?  How'd you do?  Carriage ride in Central park?  LOL...inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 25, 2012)

Was a chaperon for a HS trip in NYC last week and we saw Godspell.  Easily the best rendition of the musical I have seen.  Highly recommend it!

As posted by Legalskier, High Line is really cool!  An abandoned elevated rail line converted to a walkway complete with gardens, stages for performers, grandstands to look down at intersections, a very unique way to look at the city.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

if you like museums the natural history museum is always awesome. The Guggenheim is always cool too, even if only for the unique architecture.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> if you like museums the natural history museum is always awesome. The Guggenheim is always cool too, even if only for the unique architecture.



And history museum is donation based but they ask for 20$ ,but your choice and Nick is correct their both awesome places.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, MA vacation was last week, so I assumed that SkiFanE was back...

Hoping for a TR.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 25, 2012)

walk down bleecker and stuff yourselves.  best food in america


----------



## hammer (Sep 13, 2012)

Any TRs?  Looking to go to NYC next summer for about 4-5 days (family of 4, kids 20 and 16) and any advice on hotels in Manhattan and things to do would be appreciated.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 13, 2012)

hammer said:


> Any TRs?  Looking to go to NYC next summer for about 4-5 days (family of 4, kids 20 and 16) and any advice on hotels in Manhattan and things to do would be appreciated.





So much to do you should check villagevoice.com for entertainment. Central Park , if you like John Lennon go to 72 st Strawberry fields in the park their is a great tribute to him. So much to do. Brooklyn is great by East river good drink spots and cheaper then Manhattan. Brooklyn bowl for shows. Book of Mormons is very funny show on Broadway I hear. I try to add more as I think about it. I do not much about hotels but if your willing to stay in Hoboken 15 minutes to lower NyC it would much cheaper. Lots of great museums , Natural history by central Park west in the 60s st wise is one the best and they suggest 20$ but its volunteer so you can give as little or much as you want. Lots of museums are like that. State of liberty is lots of tourists and okay. Midtown NYc is very tourist but all the great Broadway plays are in midtown. Downtown NYc is great for music and teenagers will love th at like 14 street area, Greenwich village is awesome. Pizza is great but not as cheap as it use to be. So much to do in nyc. Brooklyn bridge is a beautiful bridge, you can ride bike on, also great biking by Hudson river. Beacon theater has one of best venues for music. Chinatown by canal street has some great food and all the fake Rolexs and lots of cheap stuff sold on Canal street. Little Italy is next to Chinatown and is kind of tourist, but still cool to see the Fest of Sanero in September.


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2012)

GO see the Broadway show Once.
One of my buddies is in it and it's really good...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.ucbcomedy.com/ Sketch comedy cheap shows and very very cheap drinks, just a little south of midtown.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 22, 2012)

Delayed TR...sorry!

*Lodging, *to whovever was asking above - found a great place - Best Western Hospitality House on 49th.  Small apts, we had a one bedroom with king bed, kitchen, LR/DR, pull out sofa and rolled in twin for kids.  Very nice, not typical Best Western  http://hospitalityhouseny.com/  3 kids and us in a hotel room would have been brutal.  Free breakfast sucked lol...but just stocked up on breakfast stuff at market nearby and had full fridge...good for leftovers too.  It was around $400/night, not much more than a regular midtown  hotel..highly recommend.

Ended up getting tickets to Wicked, which is all the kids wanted to see...took a chance and bought them off a school group that had some kids not show up...Sis in-law grewup near the NJ town they were from, they chit chatted and she felt they were legit.  Phew...they got in, I didn't got to show, stayed behind with lil kid but they said it was incredible.

Highline park, made my family go haha...bitching the whole way, but I loved it...very very cool thing they did.

Tenement Museum, I went on the Irish family tour with my 12yo girl, bitching and moaning the whole time there, I sorta dragged her hehe.  But she ended up being enthralled and it changed her outlook a bit.  Kids (mostly 12yo) were bitching about staying in the hotel LR all together ("he snores, she farts, she takes up bed"...blah blah blah...I told them to "stifle, this is a mansion by NYC standards, I've had enough"), but after the museum...she realized it really was a mansion and the trip went smoother...kids nowadays...good to show them what they take for granted...safe milk to start

What else...Nat'l History Museum then a great sidewalk meal on a side street west of that.  rest of family took cab back to hotel, I did a bunch of walking that afternoon.  Of course Times Square, Nintendo Store...12yo and I did the Today show thing, that was fun.  Eating. 

That's about all my brain retained lol.  I had a new iPhone then that I used for all my pics.  Somehow when I got home, I hooked my phone to PC to download pics, but iTunes took over and wiped them all out with an old backup...lost every freaking picture...so no visuals...sorry...and I had a few awesome ones.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.villagevoice.com/arts/?ref=navigation great for entertainment in NYC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.nycgovparks.org/events If you come to city this site is great for free and pay for events. I seen lots of great shows at Central park SummerStage for example.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.shakespeareinthepark.org/ Win free Tickets to see Shakespear in the Park every summer log on to this site for tickets


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2013)

hammer said:


> Any TRs?  Looking to go to NYC next summer for about 4-5 days (family of 4, kids 20 and 16) and any advice on hotels in Manhattan and things to do would be appreciated.


So we are planning our trip to NYC in a few weeks.  We managed to exchange our timeshare into a week at The Manhattan Club (supposed to be good location and decent sized rooms although reviews are somewhat mixed).  Any lists of "must sees" and "don't bothers" would be appreciated.  As far as shows are concerned, my daughter wanted to see Newsies so we already have tickets for that...may try to get in another show if we can get decent tickets.  Also, any personal safety tips would be appreciated...I went to school in Boston so I think I still have basic city street smarts, but I haven't been to NYC since I was a kid and it would help to know areas/times to avoid.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 19, 2013)

hammer said:


> Also, any personal safety tips would be appreciated...I went to school in Boston so I think I still have basic city street smarts, but I haven't been to NYC since I was a kid and it would help to know areas/times to avoid.



You should have no problems in NYC.  Midtown and Downtown are generally safe.  Maybe stay away from the subways late at night but even there I doubt you would run into any problems.  Just bring your bank account as NYC is generally not the cheapest of places.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Jul 19, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Just bring your bank account as NYC is generally not the cheapest of places.


We go to Disney World a lot for vacation so we're used to bringing our bank account...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 19, 2013)

hammer said:


> So we are planning our trip to NYC in a few weeks.  We managed to exchange our timeshare into a week at The Manhattan Club (supposed to be good location and decent sized rooms although reviews are somewhat mixed).  Any lists of "must sees" and "don't bothers" would be appreciated.  As far as shows are concerned, my daughter wanted to see Newsies so we already have tickets for that...may try to get in another show if we can get decent tickets.  Also, any personal safety tips would be appreciated...I went to school in Boston so I think I still have basic city street smarts, but I haven't been to NYC since I was a kid and it would help to know areas/times to avoid.


Ok, to start off with if you a bunch of money on you seriously put some in your sock under your toes, not that crime is crazy but their are always criminals around especially by Port Authority and other Boroughs. City Island in the Bronx is nice and upper class with lots of fishing and boating and great seafood restaurants. Yankee Stadium you can take a metro North train from midtown to Yankee Stadium in 20 minutes, cheaper then normal tickets check craigslist.org. Bronx Zoo is huge and Botanical Gardens in next to it, I recommend both especially for family, again Metro North goes here from midtown, no real criminal element on metro North trains.
Midtown Manhattan shows food check out Nicks Pizza on Columbus Ave and 71 for the best burgers ever. Central park is awesome , bike riding , people watching, rollerblading, music free check out NYC park and Rec center.org. For music venues the West Village has a lot of great clubs so does Brooklyn. Lots of museum in NYc suggests a price for entrance but usually it is what you want to donate but they don't let you know that, it is at Natural Museum of History which is on the West side of the Central Park. John Lennon was shot at his house by 72 St and Central Park Ave, there awesome tribute to him in the park over their and always people paying respect and singing his music. If you want to check out couple beaches their in Queens is Rockways and Coney Island in Brooklyn but I believe there trying to clean up Coney Is. Image not sure if they have yet. Also Citi Files wear the Mets play is new and you can take LIRR there from Penn Station mid town . Great Bagels in Queens at Bagel Oasis off Utopia parkway. Little Italy in lower NYC has become really tourism but some good spots and China town has some great food especially. If I think if more their is  a lot to do but I don't have the money to do it all, as I think of more I will add have fun, people asking for money a lot especially in Port A area just ignored them and try not to look at Subway map on the street.


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2013)

New York is a walking town..   It's pretty safe..  As long as you don't get involved in some BS you'll be fine..  
Just keep your wallet safe around Times Square and Union Square..
Use subways if you can - really easy..  The 1,2 or 3 will get you north to south..  Buy one metro card use it for everyone..  Like the T I'd expect..
If your going to take a taxi - ALWAYS get on the side of the street in the direction your going..  ONLY take taxis with the medalions on the hood..

I really recommend the show Once..  And not just because my friend is in it..    For real a great musical with awesome music...  It's set in a bar in Dublin - before the show the cast is on the stage jamming on Irish music and the bar is open for some (expensive) beer..  

Ground Zero and lower Manhattan..  Lot's to do and see - 991 memorial, The old church, South Street Seaport,Brooklyn Bridge, Battery, Wallstreet statue of liberty..  All really close.. Take the 1,2 or 3 subway straight down...  Staten Island Ferry is free and it's a cool way to see the city from the harbor...

Highline is great for walking... Definitely check it out... Chelsea is pretty cool place for shopping.. Chealsea Market is good for food and some shopping..

People watch in Washington Square Park in the Village..   Always crazy stuff going on...  Grab a falafel at Mamoun's just to the south on Macdougal..  Some cool record stores there too..  You can keep walking south to Canal then head east a few blocks and your iin Little Italy/China town..  Just walk up Mulberry Street until you smell Italian food that fits your style and walk in or eat outside..  Or walk down Canal turn right down Mot and go to Wo Hop... We've talked about here..  Good greasy chinese food..  Great after drinking...

Walk across the Williamsburg bridge and eat at Pete Lugers Steak House - old school porter house - killer.... And you can walk back across the bridge after...  
Central Park is nice... Strawberry Field is cool.. All kind of tourist stuff up there..  
Guganhiem is awesome..  Museum of Natural History awesome..  

For a quick bite before a show with good beer I hit the Heartland Brewery on 43 just east of Brdwy..  Buffalo Spring rolls and a Red ale.... mmmm.. A couple buildings down is a great Belgium bar...
For a quick cool meal go to Mooncake..  There's 4 in Manhattan..  It's really good Asian comfort food.. They deliver...
For really quick food the Halal Food carts are good..  It's like Kosher for Muslims..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.cityparksfoundation.org/summerstage/ Free and some pay for shows in Central Park.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2013)

hammer said:


> We go to Disney World a lot for vacation so we're used to bringing our bank account...



Where are you staying again? Can you post a pic of yourself?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.hudsonriverpark.org/events/upcoming Free music and other events in NYC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.nycgovparks.org/events All over the city free events this is the site all other sites use really usefull.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.shakespeareinthepark.org/
Win free tickets for Shakespeare's in the parks of NYC.


----------



## hammer (Aug 17, 2013)

Just got back on Friday after a week in NYC...had a great time.  Place where we stayed was on 56th between 7th ave and Broadway, excellent location just a bit of a walk away from Times Square, Rockefeller Plaza, Central Park, etc...

Hit a lot of the usual tourist spots (paid the suggested price at the museums), did more shopping than I wanted, and _tried_ to eat at some local places.  Did a lot of walking (don't see too many overweight people on the streets) and otherwise took the subway which was perfectly safe during the day and evening, even going out on the #2 train to get to the Bronx Zoo.  Also made it out to run around the Central Park loop one morning which at just over 6 miles was a bit long for me but fun.  Only saw one Broadway show, Newsies, which was excellent.

As long as one has some situational awareness it's completely safe during the day and evening.  Lots of tourists around.  All good.

Want to get back at some point to get in more shows, see more stuff, get food from one of the Halal carts (passed by a ton of them) and not eat at Chipotle or TGI Fridays (not my choices).


----------

